# The great polo shirt poll



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

What size polo shirt do you typically wear? (not just RLP, any brand)
What is your height and weight?
Do you normally wear it tucked or untucked?

My answers...
5'11, 175lbs.
Medium
Untucked

My reason for asking is I feel like I am stuck between medium and large. 

Most mediums fit well untucked, but feel too small tucked. On the other hand, large's fit okay tucked, but feel way too big untucked. 

Just wondering what size most people do relative to their height and weight.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

6' 197.5 pounds
large
tucked!


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Six feet, Two-oh-much, LLBean XL talls, tucked


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

This does depend on the brand of polo shirt, of course. I find some brands--Rugby, for instance--cut slimmer. Others are very bulky.

I'm 6'3"; 195 lbs. I typically wear a tucked-in large, though with a bulkier shirt I may go for a medium.


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

5'5" 120 lbs, xxs in Lacoste or Large in children's Ralph Lauren and Brooks Brothers. 
Untucked.


----------



## mbebeau (Feb 6, 2009)

5'8" 
Medium 
RLP
Either tucked or untucked depending on the situations .


----------



## KennethB (Jul 29, 2009)

5'11'' 185. Large, usually tucked. Lands End and Jcrew polos, for the most part.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

6'
155lbs
Medium all the way for most brands.
untucked generally (95% of the time)

Most brands mediums are too short for me to really get a good tuck with, but its not a huge issue.


----------



## Reds & Tops (Feb 20, 2009)

6'1", 180lbs. Medium. Never tucked.


----------



## StevenRocks (May 24, 2005)

6'-3", 220 lbs, x-large tall, tucked


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Similar build, but I find XL-XXL regular or tall fits depending on brand. Preferred brands are PRL, Land's End, Eddie Bauer and some Page & Tuttle. I usually go untucked unless I want to show off a belt.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 19, 2009)

6'4' and usually buy RL polo's in LT although I have some CB that at just L and not tall.

Always wear tucked.


----------



## Galt (Oct 4, 2008)

Some details I left out of my original post... all my current polo's are LE. I find them to be the best with minimal sizing inconsistencies; however, some of my mediums are much smaller than others. I have found that all brands of polos are plauged with some sizing inconsistencies, the worst being Lacoste. I had some that ended up looking like belly shirts after being washed and dried. 

I am typically a tucked guy, but I see polo's as my version of t-shirts. I would never tuck a t-shirt, so I don't tuck polo's. If the event recquires the shirt to be tucked (which most do), I would go with a button-up. Polo's for me are more around the house... or run to the store shirts.


----------



## rsmeyer (May 14, 2006)

6'0". 160 lbs. Lacoste, tucked.


----------



## Dr. NS (Aug 25, 2009)

5'8''. 140lbs. Burberry. Tucked or untucked.


----------



## Sir Cingle (Aug 22, 2009)

I completely agree with you about Lacoste. It's really amazing how different two of their shirts of the exact same size can be. You'd figure that they'd want to fix that, especially since they are not exactly the cheapest brand.


----------



## KCKclassic (Jul 27, 2009)

Galt said:


> ...the worst being Lacoste. I had some that ended up looking like belly shirts after being washed and dried.


i've read here and elsewhere that dryers are the kiss of death for lacoste's polos.


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

5'8" 170lbs, almost all polo shirts I buy in a large. I primarily wear them tucked but at times untucked. I have very broad shoulders and a medium just fits too tight across there.


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

6'1" 200 lbs XL tucked.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

6'4 225
RLP: L and XL
Southern Proper: L
Southern Tide: L and XL

If the shirt should be tucked, I'm already wearing an OCBD


----------



## MarkfromMD (Nov 5, 2008)

6'4" 215 

XL 

usually untucked unless I am playing golf.


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

5'9'', 145lbs

Small or medium (it depends).

Usually untucked.

You guys make me feel scrawny lol.


----------



## Bradford (Dec 10, 2004)

6'3", 185 lbs

BB Slim Fit - L

Polo - L

Tucked at work, untucked otherwise.


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

KCKclassic said:


> i've read here and elsewhere that dryers are the kiss of death for lacoste's polos.


They say "do not tumble dry" on the tag. My Lacoste shirts last forever if I don't put them in the dryer.


----------



## Solidarity (Oct 1, 2009)

6'7" 
270lbs (muscle not fat)

BB- XL
Fred Perry- XXL
LL- XXL
Ben Sherman- XXL
Lacoste- XXL


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

5'10"
165 lbs
medium - untucked


----------



## Pleasant McIvor (Apr 14, 2008)

6'0 185.

Polo M, VV M, BB S.


----------



## WindsorNot (Aug 7, 2009)

nick.mccann said:


> They say "do not tumble dry" on the tag. My Lacoste shirts last forever if I don't put them in the dryer.


I'm glad I'm not the only person who's had difficulty with shrinking Lacoste shirts. One should not have to worry about a polo shirt shrinking after drying; we're too advanced as a civilization. 5'7" 150lb with a medium RLP being a perfect fit. I've tried and struggled with BB, VV, and Lacoste shirts in mediums and smalls but nothing endures and fits as well as the RLP IMHO.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

5'11"
165 lbs

Medium and untucked 99% of the time (Lacoste and BB fit best, J Crew mediums are occasionally too tight)


----------



## hbs midwest (Sep 19, 2007)

5'6", 190 lbs (where is my fitness program?);
PRL Classic Fit, Large...Almost always tucked.

Enjoy the rest of the week!:icon_smile:

hbs


----------



## jblaze (Oct 6, 2009)

Many branks (LaCoste, Banana Republic, Express, RLP). Generally, Medium. I'm 5' 7.5" and ~170.


----------



## lookirishdressbritishtr (Apr 3, 2009)

5'7.5", 180 pounds. PRL Large exclusively.

Tucked always. (Do you take me for some kind of criminal?)


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

5' 9", 170. Short-waisted. Usually a medium, though some older thrifted polos are larges (when large meant large and not medium, which now means large).

BB outlet polos are the best for me; I simply ignore the dead sheep and/or get fish guts on it. Also have Bean, LE, and the odd thrifted item.

Never ever tucked.


----------



## Ron_A (Jun 5, 2007)

WindsorNot said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only person who's had difficulty with shrinking Lacoste shirts. One should not have to worry about a polo shirt shrinking after drying; we're too advanced as a civilization.


In my experience, Lacoste polos shrink from the bottom up. I have Lacoste polos in size 8 (XXL) that I can barely tuck in...My size 7's are like half-shirts. I comfortably can wear an XL in RL Polo, BB, LE, and just about any other brand (other than Lacoste).


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

6'4"
250-260lbs. (depends on breakfast, my mood, the weather)

LLB XLT (usually tucked, look a bit long in the body untucked)
BB XL (shorter in body, look best untucked)


----------



## The Louche (Jan 30, 2008)

Galt said:


> What size polo shirt do you typically wear? (not just RLP, any brand)
> What is your height and weight?
> Do you normally wear it tucked or untucked?
> 
> ...


My vital measurements are almost the same as yours (I am 1/2 inch shorter and 5 lbs lighter). I would NEVER wear a large; I feel that some of my mediums are a bit to large, in fact. I think a polo should fit rather trim - especially if you are in relatively decent shape. As long as it comfortably covers my belt its big enough.

And I usually wear them un-tucked. If I wore them larger I'd tuck them in. But I don't.


----------



## cycliste1 (May 27, 2008)

*Weight and a Size 8?!*



Ron_A said:


> In my experience, Lacoste polos shrink from the bottom up. I have Lacoste polos in size 8 (XXL) that I can barely tuck in...My size 7's are like half-shirts. I comfortably can wear an XL in RL Polo, BB, LE, and just about any other brand (other than Lacoste).


Ron, may I respectfully ask what you weigh these days to sport a size 8 in a Lacoste? If I remember correctly you are about my height. I am 5'8" and 162 and wear a 4. You must carry serious mass to fill out a size 8. Are you hitting the weights? :icon_smile:


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

5'11" 220lbs (more road work required,less pinot)

RL L and XL, XL I find better in heat of summer
CR XL

Untucked


----------



## P Hudson (Jul 19, 2008)

6', 175 lbs
medium, always tucked.

I have 4, but rarely wear them.

One navy, by BB; one navy by Bobby Jones (Hickey Freeman); 
one white from Target, one white by RLP.


----------



## pkprd869 (Jul 7, 2009)

5'8", 170 lbs
medium, about 50-50 tucked to untucked.


----------



## ajo (Oct 22, 2007)

Shouldn't the tucked untucked aspect of this poll be focused upon social circumstance? There are times I wear a polo untucked. At the beach, or with with shorts but if I go to the flicks a restaurant and I'm wearing them with chinos, then I would tuck it in.


----------



## themoderngentleman (Nov 25, 2008)

6'3" 250lbs

L
PRL, Southern Tide, Brooks Brothers

6 or 7 in Lacoste

I have an L from Southern Proper that is too short, in fact, I'm about to trade it for a bow from Jos. A. Bank.

I mostly wear them tucked, it really just depends on what I'm feeling at the moment.


----------



## LeggeJP1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Ack. Gravedig. Ignore.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

5'10"
195lbs

XL - usually BB - tucked


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

I'm 5'10", 210 pounds ( a lot of it muscle) and I wear large with Brooks Brothers Golden Fleece polos regular fit and 6 with Lacoste sometimes tucked, sometimes untucked depending where I'm going, social context and how hot it is outside. For example if I'm going out to work or a social engagement, tucked in. Over to say a girlfriend's for a night in or hang out in the backyard, untucked.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

5' 6"
140 lbs (a bit round)
PRL and Brooks Medium.
Untucked, I agree, polo shirts are glorified T-Shirts


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

I laid in a stock of Bills Khakis polos this last fall. They are made in USA of cotton that is hefty to a fault, have deep tails, and are available almost for free in good colors from STP. Definitely size down (as usual for a Bills shirt). I am 5' 9", 150 and almost always wear an M. Bills S size is almost too big for me. Now I just need some Linen-Cotton shirts for summer. Anyone know a Made in USA summer polo brand?

Somehow, I think you can make it through life w/o a set of rules for wearing a tennis shirt.


----------



## undocumented (Jan 11, 2011)

5'10"
185 lbs
L in both PRL and J Crew
Tucked.


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

6' 6", 230lbs
RL Polo LT

Haven't found anything that fits me better than Ralph Lauren.


----------



## DoghouseReilly (Jul 25, 2010)

6'-2", 165 lbs

I have yet to find a polo shirt long enough that isn't too blousey. Hoping to try out a RL custom fit L soon.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

Sunspel has some Polo's for 50-70% off. Supposed to be good, so I ordered a few.
https://www.sunspel.com/sale


----------



## country lawyer (Feb 2, 2008)

5'8"
130 lbs.

Brooks Brothers - Small, Slim fit.
Lacoste - 3 (Do they make a 2? It'd be great if they did.) I love them, but they're just hard for me to find.
Southern Tide - 38 ss
RL and Southern Proper - Small, but they're huge on me so I wear them to play golf in. They look decent tucked. 

Mostly untucked


----------



## jimmyfingers (Sep 14, 2010)

5 11 165
Large in RL
I own a good many RL polos, but the best fitting one is classic L (creme with lime green pony). The rest of my polos are larges and some are huge and some look like they came out of the kids dept.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

5' 7"
140 lbs

Everything tucked.

Lacoste - 4

The rest small
BB slim
RL custom
Burberry slim
Prada


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

5' 11", 210 lbs

XL

Almost always un-tucked and almost always LE Pima.


----------

